# images wont load on club pogo with windows vista or could be the new java download



## superangel0019 (Feb 29, 2008)

hi their man i sure some one can hekp me out their in cyber space as i have windows vista and all most of the game images on club pogo will not load, i have heard their is a problem with the java download for windows that is casing it but i aint sure if some one any one out their could please tell me step by step how to fix this problem i sure would be thankful as i sure cant see paying for club pogo when i cant play any game on their i want when i want. so i am going to stay it is either with windows vista or with the new java down load for windows vista. you can e- mail me at E-MAIL DELETED if you think you might be able to help me.
thanks so very much and i sure hope someone out their can help me with the images not loading problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Pogo has been just a mountain of trouble lately for all users.

Take a trip to www.sun.com and download the latest version of Java.


----------



## demiller64 (Aug 21, 2007)

My GirlFriend who's hours away from me... bought a new pc... Vista opsys, now she can't get into pogo games, (We got it working for a day or so...) saying can't load game images, have deleted java, and reinstalled the latest, deleted caches, in both internet props and java... I've caused the same issues on purpose to my XP machine, and resolved the issues, but can't get it right with hers. Anyone else had issues with a Vista machine, that got it resolved... it's giving me a headache... I've done all I can think of and find online... there's also another error that comes up now and then, talking about netscape plugin or something...

Actually just downloaded the newest off of Java last night still same result... Seems to me Pogo and Vista don't play nice together.


----------



## jennehle (May 24, 2008)

Hi all I have had the same problem with running vista and trying to play on my club pogo, with the java issue. I did everything recommended by reinstalling the updated java, but to no avail the games still wouldn't come up, which really got me me frusterated. Anyways, I did go into the internet options, programs, into the advanced tab to where i clicked on the manage add-ons and scrolled down to the java and it was all enabled, but as I scrolled down further there was the SSVHelperclass by Sunmicrosystems, Inc and Sun Java console, by the Sunmicrosytems they were both disabled..so I took the chance and enabled them and restated the internet and Voila! I now can play my club pogo games with no problems with the vista and java...So I hope this will help anyone else who was/is as frusterated as I was !!!


----------



## jaz6420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Let me give u a little history on how I came to be able to play Pogo games on Windows Vista. I received a new pc for Christmas and it had Windows Vista on it. I spent 2 days and almost nights trying to load Pogo games. I was ready to take the pc back! Then, I read in a forum that u have to use Internet Explorer to play the games. First, I cleared my Java cache-Java-setting-delete temp files. Then I went to Internet Explorer-not yahoo or google. Then www.pogo.com. And to my surprise the games are loading!!!! I had been trying to load them on my ISP but it had to many popups!! I hope this helps. Just my experience Good Luck all!!: :wave:


----------



## jaz6420 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Let me give u a little history on how I came to be able to play Pogo games on Windows Vista. I received a new pc for Christmas and it had Windows Vista on it. I spent 2 days and almost nights trying to load Pogo games. I was ready to take the pc back! Then, I read in a forum that u have to use Internet Explorer to play the games. First, I cleared my Java cache-Java-setting-delete temp files. Then I went to Internet Explorer-not yahoo or google. Then www.pogo.com. And to my surprise the games are loading!!!! I had been trying to load them on my ISP but it had to many popups!! I hope this helps. Just my experience Good Luck all!!:


----------



## Nascrldy8 (Dec 14, 2007)

I spent 2 days trying to get pogo to load on my new pc. I am running windows vista premium on aol 9.0 vr. After uninstalling and reinstalling java .. I found out I still had the same problem. Game will try to load with end result being ..error could not load game images. I was ready to toss pc. I did everything recommended .. shutting down pop-up, firewall etc. Nothing helped. GUESS WHAT DID!!! I went into start up menu, i did so by typing msconfig on search bar and runnning it. Click the start up tab:wave:, and close all programs open that you do not need at start up. Restart pc and ta daa it should work.


----------

